# Has anyone installed a hitch???



## ross992000 (Nov 28, 2011)

I want to install it on my new ROGUE myself, any help, I would be grateful!!


----------



## Topol (Dec 9, 2011)

Better not to do it yourself if you don't have any experience in it... My friend had some problems with it


----------



## ross992000 (Nov 28, 2011)

*hitch..*



Topol said:


> Better not to do it yourself if you don't have any experience in it... My friend had some problems with it


Thank you very much for your answer..


----------



## ross992000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Did the hitch my self!!! Pessimests beware!! It was soooo EASY!!!


----------



## scott1243 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Hitch*

Step by step in this link...hope that helps.

Trailer Hitch for 2012 Nissan Rogue - Hidden Hitch 87457


----------



## Rosie158 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Hitch*

If you are handy with a few box wrenches and have an assistant (for a few minutes), you should have no trouble installing a trailer hitch. I installed a "Hidden Hitch" on my '11 SV in roughly 45 minutes.

The hardest part of the job was breaking loose the bolts that held on the OEM tie-down on the right side.

You will need an assistant to help lift the hitch up into position and hold one end while you are fitting the new bolts to the frame.

The more difficult part of the project was installing the wiring for the hitch. But, again it was more time consuming than difficult.

Good Luck!


----------

